# 1971 Original Orange Krate with all bells and whistles - Enjoy!



## mwolfsheimer (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Apr 30, 2020)

Fully optioned!


----------



## Butch (May 1, 2020)

If PeeWee had a Krate bike, that may be the one.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2020)

Is that original paint, seat, chrome? If so it’s gotta be one if the nicest out there. V/r Shawn


----------



## mwolfsheimer (May 22, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Is that original paint, seat, chrome? If so it’s gotta be one if the nicest out there. V/r Shawn



All Original : )


----------

